# Gay Marriage



## rafren (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it should be legal, IMO.

These are people too. And you can't deny that the gay community is growing larger each and every day.

But coming from a Christian school, I seem to be the only one who thinks these way.

anyways, what do you guys think about gay marriage? :/ why or why not?

(if this topic is too sensitive, lock it up bros)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 26, 2011)

Like I've said before, it's their life, they should live it how they want. God gave us free will for a reason.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree. But people are too stuck in old ways to change. :/


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't really care about gay marriage but I don't see how a man and a man being together but it's their life, they can do whatever they want and I wouldn't care either way, I'd treat them equally. Yeah call me wrong, I don't really care and nor should you, :/


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2011)

they can do a fake one like the lesbians did on grays anatomy.

but on topic. if you say no.. **** off you homophobic whore


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2011)

If two poeple love each other than I don't think it matters.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you have some anger isssues Bidoof


----------



## Caius (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Homosexuals are allowed to be just as miserable as the rest of us


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2011)

All for it. It being legalized in NY was a big step forward.


----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2011)

I think they should have the right to get married. If gay people get married, it won't affect your life at all. It won't stop marriage, and gay people won't suddenly start wanting you to be gay. Gay people don't fall in love with every man/woman they lay their eyes on, do you fall in love with every member of the opposite sex you see if you're straight? No. It works like that with everyone. They didn't get to vote on straight marriage, so why do we get to vote on theirs?

So yeah, I'm all for it.


----------



## muffun (Aug 26, 2011)

They're all considered citizens so they should be entitled to the same rights as straight people are. It's kind of disappointing that this is still an issue, but trying to sway a large percentage of the population to agree to gay marriage is virtually impossible.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 26, 2011)

Only homophobic Christians really care, because most of them seem to know what their God wants...

I'm neither for or against. I just don't care, it's their life I don't give ****.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 26, 2011)

I believe marriage is for men and women. Not two men/women.


----------



## Caius (Aug 26, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I believe marriage is for men and women. Not two men/women.



But why do you believe that? Men and women are people and whether or not they're of the same gender all people have the potential to get along and be together if they wanted to. I'm bisexual, and if I ever found a woman that I truly loved I'd want to spend the rest of my life with her, marriage just makes it easier to do paperwork. 

But seriously, I want to know why your argument stands that marriage is for men and women only.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> if you say no.. **** off you homophobic whore



..You're just as ignorant


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2011)

Why are people against it? How does it affect them? What are gay people doing wrong by falling in love and eventually getting married? Can somebody explain how it would be a bad thing to have equal rights, as promised to us?


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 26, 2011)

If they wanna be together, that's fine, but I just don't think they should get married.


----------



## Caius (Aug 26, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> If they wanna be together, that's fine, but I just don't think they should get married.



I understand that outlook but why do you feel that they shouldn't be able to get married? Gay or straight everyone should have an equal opportunity to be miserable.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 26, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> If they wanna be together, that's fine, but I just don't think they should get married.



But why? If it's the religious thing then that seems silly to me, considering plenty of atheists get married.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> If they wanna be together, that's fine, but I just don't think they should get married.


It's weird how I said sort of the same thing, And I didn't get all anyone questioning it? Anyway, Yeah I see what you mean, But for me I think that they have the right, but I don't get the whole man and man thing, Just because of how they get children and the fact that people saying they were born gay or it's a choice. But yeah I agree with Gay rights.

@Bidoof: It's a opinion and most people who are homophobic are christian, So they shouldn't really 'fu*k off' because of something they believe.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 26, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> But why? If it's the religious thing then that seems silly to me, considering plenty of atheists get married.


Atheists getting married?! Oh my god that is hilarious.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 26, 2011)

Josh said:


> It's weird how I said sort of the same thing, And I didn't get all anyone questioning it? Anyway, Yeah I see what you mean, But for me I think that they have the right, but I don't get the whole man and man thing, Just because of how they get children and the fact that people saying they were born gay or it's a choice. But yeah I agree with Gay rights.


 Eventhough you had been overall negative to this type of thing, you've said it doesn't bother you. That they can do as they please, which is nice. 
However Courtnee hasn't added anything to her statement.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2011)

Josh said:


> It's weird how I said sort of the same thing, And I didn't get all anyone questioning it? Anyway, Yeah I see what you mean, But for me I think that they have the right, but I don't get the whole man and man thing, Just because of how they get children and the fact that people saying they were born gay or it's a choice. But yeah I agree with Gay rights.
> 
> @Bidoof: It's a opinion and most people who are homophobic are christian, So they shouldn't really 'fu*k off' because of something they believe.


 You obviously don't feel comfortable with the idea, but you "agree" with gay rights? How does that work


----------



## FallChild (Aug 26, 2011)

Honestly, we allow strip clubs, affairs, and tv show about getting married. And they say gay marriage is ruining marriage? Really?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 26, 2011)

FallChild said:


> Honestly, we allow strip clubs, affairs, and tv show about getting married. And they say gay marriage is ruining marriage? Really?



Divorce is perfectly fine guyz but gay people who will be together forever is wrong!1!!!11


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2011)

Ricano said:


> You obviously don't feel comfortable with the idea, but you "agree" with gay rights? How does that work


What I'm trying to say is that I think that they have the right to be treated equally and be able to live life like everyone else without people judging them also, I didn't really say I didn't feel comfortable, i just don't understand/get the whole homosexuality such as how they become homosexual whether you are born or choose it and the fact that they can't have their own children which could tell that it may be a choice, But it's just me.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 26, 2011)

Josh said:


> What I'm trying to say is that I think that they have the right to be treated equally and be able to live life like everyone else without people judging them also, I didn't really say I didn't feel comfortable, i just don't understand/get the whole homosexuality such as how they become homosexual whether you are born or choose it and the fact that they can't have their own children which could tell that it may be a choice, But it's just me.



Isn't there enough scientific proof for you by now that homosexuality is how you are born and is perfectly natural, especially considering that animals also share homosexuality.

I'm sorry, but it really frustrates me when people insist that homosexuality is a choice when it VERY clearly isn't.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Isn't there enough scientific proof for you by now that homosexuality is how you are born and is perfectly natural, especially considering that animals also share homosexuality.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it really frustrates me when people insist that homosexuality is a choice when it VERY clearly isn't.


The thing is I've got different responses from different people so I don't have a solid answer. Sorry if I sound like an idiot or 'homophobic' which idiots may say, but the two sides have a decent argument.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 26, 2011)

gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkEyhZHZCMM


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 26, 2011)

Religion and Law should be seperate. I don't really support marriage in general, but I think if two people wanna ruin a relationship they should have the freedom to do so, regardless of gender.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkEyhZHZCMM



You're being offensive and immature. Please stop or you will be banned for a longer amount of time.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


> You're being offensive and immature. Please stop or you will be banned for a longer amount of time.


What are you, some kinda queermosexual?


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> What are you, some kinda queermosexual?



..It's annoying and off topic


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2011)

it should be legal, yes.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 26, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> But why? If it's the religious thing then that seems silly to me, considering plenty of atheists get married.



I'm not religious so it has nothing to do with religion. It's just my opinion


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 26, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Isn't there enough scientific proof for you by now that homosexuality is how you are born and is perfectly natural, especially considering that animals also share homosexuality.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it really frustrates me when people insist that homosexuality is a choice when it VERY clearly isn't.



This

It should be obvious it's something you're born with. Nobody can help who they are attracted to. It's just the way you are and it's NOT a choice.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 26, 2011)

Long answer: Marriage is a political institution.  While I am pro-HUMAN rights and believe that anybody should have the right to get married, I don't see why anybody would even want to get married, gay or otherwise.   I am kidding... kind of.  No, but seriously, aside from the benefits and an easier tax return, I fail to see the reasoning for why somebody would like to get married.  If commitment is the issue, then how about the statistic that says "50% of marriages end in divorce"?  I know quite a few couples who have been together for years -- 20, even 30 years -- and are not married.  How about "because they love each other"... well... why can't you love each other while just living together?  You don't suddenly love your partner more because you are married.  Marriage means very little in this day and age, and in the times when it DID mean something, it was due to contrived social constructs that necessitated its existence.  These constructs, in my opinion, are slowly breaking apart.  I don't know if it's a good thing, but it's certainly a natural progression considering where society is headed.

Short answer: Gays should be treated no differently than heterosexuals when it comes to marriage.  However, the whole concept of marriage is something that came about due to a mix of evolution (i.e., monogamy = family stability) and a higher degree of consciousness/awareness (i.e., "let's create an institution that enforces monogamy, which will in turn facilitate family stability").  Considering high divorce rates and the nature of modern human relationships, it's pretty much pointless.

EDIT - Religious folks who are against gay marriage are only against it because it is incongruous with their view of family stability.  Those who take it to the next level (i.e., gays are evil and will incur the wrath of God etc etc etc) are just downright crazy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 26, 2011)

Like you said, marriage means very little to a lot of people nowadays, which is sad. It's not just love, it's two becoming one person. Problem is, most people (some I know) have gotten married just for the sex, but found out that her "husband" (who was a piece of-) was cheating on her. If you're gonna get married, do it out of love because you want to be bound to only one person, not for the sex, which is a plus.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 26, 2011)

SockHead said:


> ..It's annoying and off topic


The topic is "Gay Marriage" is it not? Marriage that is Gay. This fine lad was merely pointing out that it was, infact, gay, for those who might be confused.


----------



## rafren (Aug 26, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Religion and Law should be seperate.



this.

Whenever I ask someone from my school, they immediately without thought say "No, because the Bible says so."

ugh


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 26, 2011)

The only reason people are saying that is because the pilgrims came here for religious freedom and to spread the protestant faith to the "indians". So, people say that this country was founded on a form of Christianity.


----------



## rafren (Aug 26, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> The only reason people are saying that is because the pilgrims came here for religious freedom and to spread the protestant faith to the "indians". So, people say that this country was founded on a form of Christianity.



actually

/off topic 

I live here in the Philippines, a country built on Roman Catholicism. Most of the population is very religious, and homosexuality isn't as widely accepted. :/


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2011)

People who didn't sense my sarcasm. You dissapoint me.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 26, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Like you said, marriage means very little to a lot of people nowadays, which is sad. It's not just love, it's two becoming one person. Problem is, most people (some I know) have gotten married just for the sex, but found out that her "husband" (who was a piece of-) was cheating on her. If you're gonna get married, do it out of love because you want to be bound to only one person, not for the sex, which is a plus.


That's what I'm saying, though -- why not be bound to a person without supporting a social construct that's on its way out?  I know many couples who are exclusive and have been together for many years.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

My answer should be obvious, lol.

But seriously, this should be allowed by now. I would already be married to my boyfriend if it was. Why the hell should gay people not be allowed to have the same rights that straight people do?! I didn't choose to be gay, I just am. I didn't choose fall in love with a man who I'm not allowed to marry, I just did. I just want my rights. =(

I'm actually taking an LGBTQ Studies psychology class at college right now, and it's pretty interesting. I wish this was a required class in high schools, there would be so many less people against homosexuality if it was... The main reason why our society is still so anti-gay is because so many people aren't willing to question their beliefs. If you grow up being told one thing by everyone, regardless if that thing is really right or not, you're going to believe it, and you're going to be trained to defend those beliefs and not question them. You're not going to go out and look at the cold hard facts that completely disprove your beliefs. And that's how ignorance starts.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

Josh said:


> What I'm trying to say is that I think that they have the right to be treated equally and be able to live life like everyone else without people judging them also, I didn't really say I didn't feel comfortable, i just don't understand/get the whole homosexuality such as how they become homosexual whether you are born or choose it and the fact that they can't have their own children which could tell that it may be a choice, But it's just me.


You're straight. You probably won't understand why some guys like other guys, lol. Being gay myself, I don't understand what the hell guys like about girls (bewbs are icky! D: ), but I don't need to understand. After all, being straight is "normal". >.>

And, yes, not every gay person will tell you that they were born that way. Most, however, will. The others are more than likely bisexual, and they've been pushed one way or the other over the course of their life for whatever reason. Sexuality—and gender—can be very fluid. In fact, according the the Kinsey Scale, very few people are 100% heterosexual or 100% homosexual.


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You're straight. You probably won't understand why some guys like other guys, lol. Being gay myself, I don't understand what the hell guys like about girls (bewbs are icky! D: ), but I don't need to understand. After all, being straight is "normal". >.>
> 
> And, yes, not every gay person will tell you that they were born that way. Most, however, will. The others are more than likely bisexual, and they've been pushed one way or the other over the course of their life for whatever reason. Sexuality—and gender—can be very fluid. In fact, according the the Kinsey Scale, very few people are 100% heterosexual or 100% homosexual.



I agree 100%


----------



## Nic (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not going to hate but we really have other important things to do in our nation that legalizing gay marriage.  You also have to understand that people have religious standards, and some people think a male and a female of sex should be married.  If it gets legalized in all states, chaos will be released.  Riots will start, killings, etc.  Though it happens on a everyday basis, we just don't need more hate.  Look at it this way, gays were allowed in the US Armed Forces.  That's a *HUGE* change.

If you really have a problem that gay marriage isn't legalized in your state, write a letter to your government, be a lawyer, etc.  There's a lot of things you could do to change the world.  Just be happy who you are and what sex you prefer.  (MM / FF / MF)

Just be happy who you are dating and enjoy life to the fullest standards.

Nic


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You're straight. You probably won't understand why some guys like other guys, lol. Being gay myself, I don't understand what the hell guys like about girls (bewbs are icky! D, but I don't need to understand. After all, being straight is "normal". >.>
> 
> And, yes, not every gay person will tell you that they were born that way. Most, however, will. The others are more than likely bisexual, and they've been pushed one way or the other over the course of their life for whatever reason. Sexuality—and gender—can be very fluid. In fact, according the the Kinsey Scale, very few people are 100% heterosexual or 100% homosexual.


Them hips man, them hips.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> You also have to understand that people have religious standards, and some people think a male and a female of sex should be married.


So what? Other people's "religious standards" shouldn't matter when it comes to human rights. Other people's "religious standards" was most of the reason why African Americans and women were stripped of their rights all those years ago, after all. How is that bad, but gays being denied their rights is A-OK?



Nic said:


> If it gets legalized in all states, chaos will be released.  Riots will start, killings, etc.  Though it happens on a everyday basis, we just don't need more hate.  Look at it this way, gays were allowed in the US Armed Forces.  That's a *HUGE* change.


Uh, not really. Yeah, there will be protestors, and some crazy people may do stupid things, but that should be no reason to not change anything. Besides, there will always be riots like that for many other reasons. It's stupid, but it happens. Though it's not nearly as large scale as you suggest.



Nic said:


> Just be happy who you are dating and enjoy life to the fullest standards.


Oh, I'm happy, but I want the same rights that straight couples have, too. I don't want to get married just for the sake of being married. Of course marriage has its sacredness to it and whatnot, but you also get legal benefits and rights. My fianc? and I should be entitled to have those as well.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> I'm not going to hate but we really have other important things to do in our nation that legalizing gay marriage.  You also have to understand that people have religious standards, and some people think a male and a female of sex should be married.  If it gets legalized in all states, chaos will be released.  Riots will start, killings, etc.


Maybe in the deep south. But they got over Black people having rights, so they could get over this.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Them hips man, them hips.


Still don't see what's so attractive about them, lol. That's why you're bi and I'm gay. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Still don't see what's so attractive about them, lol. That's why you're bi and I'm gay. XD


Everything is what's so attractive about them. I love guys and all but besides what's downstairs their bodies don't compare much to a well curved woman.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Everything is what's so attractive about them. I love guys and all but besides what's downstairs their bodies don't compare much to a well curved woman.


Well, being gay, that attraction just isn't programmed into my brain, so all I think is PENIS PENIS PENIS. XD Girls are kinda just there to me, nothing special, but if I see a hot guy, damn, I have to do a double-take and possibly stare them down. XD


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Well, being gay, that attraction just isn't programmed into my brain, so all I think is PENIS PENIS PENIS. XD Girls are kinda just there to me, nothing special, but if I see a hot guy, damn, I have to do a double-take and possibly stare them down. XD



Aha that's exactly how I am.  (cept I'm a girl)


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2011)

Just move to New York, I'd do that but I can't.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 27, 2011)

Josh said:


> The thing is I've got different responses from different people so I don't have a solid answer. Sorry if I sound like an idiot or 'homophobic' which idiots may say, but the two sides have a decent argument.


So if you believe it's a choice, then you chose to be straight? lol
But if you wanted to be gay, you could? You see how nonsensical that sounds


----------



## NathanSalsa (Aug 27, 2011)

I think its A-OK for people to be gay I mean, if men like men or if women like women well that's their choice, you shouldn't hate somebody because sexuality, I mean it's none of your business. So if they wanna get married, as I said, it's none of your business.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ricano said:


> So if you believe it's a choice, then you chose to be straight? lol
> But if you wanted to be gay, you could? You see how nonsensical that sounds


I don't think it's a choice or something you're born with, neither make much sense, like everything in life, personality, taste, the things that make us who we are individually, comes from the tiniest little things that happen in our life that affect us psychologically.


----------



## Micah (Aug 28, 2011)

^ Pretty much this.

I may be gay, but I could care less about marriage.  Moving in with my boyfriend is all I need to be happy.

However, my parents are extremely conservative so I'm not about to tell this this.


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2011)

Micah said:


> ^ Pretty much this.
> 
> I may be gay, but I could care less about marriage.  Moving in with my boyfriend is all I need to be happy.
> 
> However, my parents are extremely conservative so I'm not about to tell this this.



Wait what? Lets get it on.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> I don't think it's a choice or something you're born with, neither make much sense, like everything in life, personality, taste, the things that make us who we are individually, comes from the tiniest little things that happen in our life that affect us psychologically.


I believe it's different for everybody. Being bi yourself, it's understandable why you think that way. I think a lot of gay/straight people are really bi and they've just been pushed one way or the other throughout their life. But others, like me, really have absolutely no feeling for the other sex at all. I've never, ever, ever been sexually attracted to a girl in my life. (Which makes it kinda hard to believe that I denied my homosexuality for so long, lol.) It's just not there for me, lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2011)

Micah said:


> ^ Pretty much this.
> 
> I may be gay, but I could care less about marriage.  Moving in with my boyfriend is all I need to be happy.
> 
> However, my parents are extremely conservative so I'm not about to tell this this.


Wait, you're gay? Wait...are you Sporge? God, these name changes are so damn confusing for me... It's probably got me thinking that half of the people here are new people when they're actually just old members who got a name change, lol. So...DON'T HATE ME IF I SEEM LIKE I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE AFTER YOU GOT A NAME CHANGE. You brought it on yourself! D:< =p


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Wait, you're gay? Wait...are you Sporge? God, these name changes are so damn confusing for me... It's probably got me thinking that half of the people here are new people when they're actually just old members who got a name change, lol. So...DON'T HATE ME IF I SEEM LIKE I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU ARE AFTER YOU GOT A NAME CHANGE. You brought it on yourself! D:< =p



It's Comatose...


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's Comatose...


Ohhhhh... I haven't seen that name in so long, I almost completely forgot him. I totally remember now. Damn name changes!!


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2011)

Oii back off. I shottied him.

HE'S MINE


----------



## rafren (Aug 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Oii back off. I shottied him.
> 
> HE'S MINE



Wait, you're gay? :0 /no offence intended



Megamannt125 said:


> I don't think it's a choice or something you're born with, neither make much sense, like everything in life, personality, taste, the things that make us who we are individually, comes from the tiniest little things that happen in our life that affect us psychologically.



~ agreed ~


----------



## Morkie (Aug 28, 2011)

I really don't see how it's still illegal in most states in the US. The only reason why people want it illegal is because of religious reasons, and respecting a religious organizations views on things directly goes against the constitution.

By the way, if you do live in the US don't vote for Rick Perry. He signed a pledge to ban gay marriages if he becomes president.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 28, 2011)

Serious question for the gay people in this thread.  Why do you want to get married?  How will it validate or strengthen the love you feel toward your significant other?  Is it simply a "if straight people can do it, we should be able to do it, too" thing (which is understandable in of itself), or something more than that?  There is definitely a certain stability present inherently in the concept of marriage, but like I said in a previous post, it is FAR from necessary... for both gay AND straight couples.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 28, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Serious question for the gay people in this thread.  Why do you want to get married?  How will it validate or strengthen the love you feel toward your significant other?  Is it simply a "if straight people can do it, we should be able to do it, too" thing (which is understandable in of itself), or something more than that?  There is definitely a certain stability present inherently in the concept of marriage, but like I said in a previous post, it is FAR from necessary... for both gay AND straight couples.



Whilst marriage is far from necessary and I completely disagree with a lot of marriages, I think marriage in general is a nice thing to experience, not only to celebrate the love you have for each other but as stories to pass down to children and grandchildren (assuming you have them). In my opinion, that alone is enough to validate getting married, gay or straight.

I would never get married thinking it would be a method to strengthen the love I have for somebody, as that strength should be there without the facade of marriage.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 28, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Whilst marriage is far from necessary and I completely disagree with a lot of marriages, I think marriage in general is a nice thing to experience, *not only to celebrate the love you have for each other but as stories to pass down to children and grandchildren* (assuming you have them). In my opinion, that alone is enough to validate getting married, gay or straight.
> 
> I would never get married thinking it would be a method to strengthen the love I have for somebody, as that strength should be there without the facade of marriage.


What kind of marriage are we talking about here, though?  A wedding and the whole shebang, or just going to the courthouse?  If I ever get married, I will undoubtedly go for the latter.  It's the smart thing to do.  Why be saddled with loans or have the parents of the bridge/groom pay an insane amount of money for what amounts to one night of memories?  My parents got married in a courthouse, and there are certainly no stories to be passed down.  Which, when you consider the money that was saved, isn't that big of a deal IMO.


----------



## Micah (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rather save the money I'd use on a wedding and put it towards a house or something like that.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 28, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> What kind of marriage are we talking about here, though?  A wedding and the whole shebang, or just going to the courthouse?  If I ever get married, I will undoubtedly go for the latter.  It's the smart thing to do.  Why be saddled with loans or have the parents of the bridge/groom pay an insane amount of money for what amounts to one night of memories?  My parents got married in a courthouse, and there are certainly no stories to be passed down.  Which, when you consider the money that was saved, isn't that big of a deal IMO.



Neither. Going wild on a wedding is certainly unnecessary but you can still have a nice ceremony for a small amount of cash, one which provides adequate memories and good times. Money =/= happiness.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 28, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Neither. Going wild on a wedding is certainly unnecessary but you can still have a nice ceremony for a small amount of cash, one which provides adequate memories and good times. Money =/= happiness.


Right, but money is certainly conducive to happiness.  Like Micah said, I'd rather put in a down payment toward a house than have a wedding ceremony.  I know it seems cold and dry, but I think it makes a lot of sense.

The thing is that this isn't an exclusively gay issue, it's for all marriages.  Which is why I don't understand why gay OR straight people want to get married in the first place.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 28, 2011)

Let's not forget the most important thing about marriage.

Tax breaks.

And also I think it's a nice idea to make your relationship completely official, even through to the state.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 28, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Let's not forget the most important thing about marriage.
> 
> Tax breaks.
> 
> And also I think it's a nice idea to make your relationship completely official, even through to the state.


From my post on page 4:



> No, but seriously, aside from the benefits and an easier tax return, I fail to see the reasoning for why somebody would like to get married.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 28, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Right, but money is certainly conducive to happiness.  Like Micah said, I'd rather put in a down payment toward a house than have a wedding ceremony.  I know it seems cold and dry, but I think it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> The thing is that this isn't an exclusively gay issue, it's for all marriages.  Which is why I don't understand why gay OR straight people want to get married in the first place.



I guess in the end it all comes down to opinion really, if someone has the cash and wants to splash out on a day they'll remember for the rest of their lives then who are we to object.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well you know there is the middle road... the party with people you care about closest without renting ridiculously expensive areas, bands, or other things.  You can still make a great night of it with some friends and family without the need of bankruptcy lol

That being said marraige is defined by religion, but as a government institution you need to allow all versions that all religions allow, and even allow those not of a religion access.  Plenty of churches are fine with it.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm 110% for gay rights and equal treatment.

It doesn't make any sense to me why anybody would think differently.

In the future, the fact that gay marriage wasn't allowed will be looked back on with the same "Wow, what were we thinking?" attitude that we feel when we think about how women weren't allowed to vote, or things of that nature.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Let's not forget the most important thing about marriage.
> 
> Tax breaks.
> 
> And also I think it's a nice idea to make your relationship completely official, even through to the state.


Yeah, but considering it's bound to fail eventually, it's better if you're not married so you don't have to go through a whole bunch of crap just to leave eachother.


----------



## D1llon (Aug 29, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Let's not forget the most important thing about marriage.
> 
> Tax breaks.
> 
> And also I think it's a nice idea to make your relationship completely official, even through to the state.


 If there were no tax breaks or any other qualities that come with a marriage then there would be no need for gay marriage. But there are perks that are given to a married couple, and everyone deserves it- The American Constitution; tl;dr for some people.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know if I'm reading this whole thing right. Everything is really hazy, but have we gone from Gay Marriage to discussing whether or not marriage is right/worth it/has a point? And did I read that Micah is gay? news to me is coming about in this thread. Next thing you know, Thunderstruck's evil half-twin's nephew's cousin will show up soon and then **it's gonna go down.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Yeah, but considering it's bound to fail eventually, it's better if you're not married so you don't have to go through a whole bunch of crap just to leave eachother.


That's why people shouldn't get married unless they know they're not going to break up. There are so many premature marriages these days.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 29, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> I don't know if I'm reading this whole thing right. Everything is really hazy, but *have we gone from Gay Marriage to discussing whether or not marriage is right/worth it/has a point?* And did I read that Micah is gay? news to me is coming about in this thread. Next thing you know, Thunderstruck's evil half-twin's nephew's cousin will show up soon and then **it's gonna go down.


Yeah, my fault.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Yeah, my fault.


Bad, Bulerias! Bad! Nah, just kidding. We probably should get back ot, though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> That's why people shouldn't get married unless they know they're not going to break up. There are so many premature marriages these days.


Anyone can think they're not going to break up. Time can't be predicted no matter how much two people love eachother. It's best to enjoy the time you do have together and try to keep it going as long as you can, and then, who knows, you might end up being one of those old couples that die together, or if you don't, at least you had a great time together and you can still be friends.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Anyone can think they're not going to break up. Time can't be predicted no matter how much two people love eachother. It's best to enjoy the time you do have together and try to keep it going as long as you can, and then, who knows, you might end up being one of those old couples that die together, or if you don't, at least you had a great time together and you can still be friends.


You're right, things happen. I'm sure there are many seemingly perfect relationships out there that go wrong. But compared to the majority of relationships, those unfortunate cases are very few, I'd like to think.

It also depends on how well you really know and trust your partner. If you're wanting to get married, you should already be past the stage of joining together as one. Sharing money and belongings, not keeping any secrets, etc. If that hasn't happened yet, there's a big chance you'll end up fighting over stupid things in the long run. Obviously, I'm not one to speak from personal experience, since I've only been in one real relationship and that worked out for me, but I see it happen all the time in relationships...

If something seems perfect, that doesn't mean it is. Both people have to make it perfect. And the same is true for something that isn't perfect. If it's not, that doesn't mean it can't be. Both people have to try, though, otherwise it will never work. But the key is really, really getting to know your partner. I feel that so many people don't get to that level, and that's why things go wrong.

This is just how I feel about relationships in general, not any specific relationship. I'm not trying to criticize anyone's relationship here.


----------



## rafren (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You're right, things happen. I'm sure there are many seemingly perfect relationships out there that go wrong. But compared to the majority of relationships, those unfortunate cases are very few, I'd like to think.
> 
> It also depends on how well you really know and trust your partner. If you're wanting to get married, you should already be past the stage of joining together as one. Sharing money and belongings, not keeping any secrets, etc. If that hasn't happened yet, there's a big chance you'll end up fighting over stupid things in the long run. Obviously, I'm not one to speak from personal experience, since I've only been in one real relationship and that worked out for me, but I see it happen all the time in relationships...
> 
> ...



Right, and more and more couples rush into marriage ----> have kids ---> problems arise - - - divorce

People these days are taking things too fast, more so than often, without thought. :/

/ot
I feel bad for the kids who have to go through a parents divorce.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2011)

rafren said:


> Right, and more and more couples rush into marriage ----> have kids ---> problems arise - - - divorce
> 
> People these days are taking things too fast, more so than often, without thought. :/
> 
> ...


I'm one of those kids. ._.


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't believe that the government can discriminate on any basis, including sexual orientation.  To that end, I believe it is unconstitutional to create laws that deny the deserved rights of any group.  So, therefore, I am "for" gay marriage.


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I'm one of those kids. ._.


There are a whole lot of people with divorced parents.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 30, 2011)

Trevor said:


> There are a whole lot of people with divorced parents.


I know.


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Tye. :/

I guess I'm not one to speak, considering where I live has the second lowest divorce rates in the world.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Yeah, but considering it's bound to fail eventually, it's better if you're not married so you don't have to go through a whole bunch of crap just to leave eachother.



55% of marriages don't end in divorce.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> 55% of marriages don't end in divorce.


That's still very low.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 30, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> That's still very low.



Well, If you get married there's still a 1 in 2 chance it'll last.

That's higher than it was being out to made here in the thread


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Well, If you get married there's still a 1 in 2 chance it'll last.
> 
> That's higher than it was being out to made here in the thread


It was much lower last time I heard.


----------



## Niya (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm indifferent. It doesn't bother me; there's tons of gay people where I live, and if they want to get married, then right on. If not, that's ok too. I don't see why other people should have a say in how someone wants to live their life. Besides the fact that they're old fashioned. If you don't support it, why waste your time trying to prove that to people who won't give a crap?


----------

